# Help!!! I need info on mouse diabetes!!!!!!



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I need information on mouse diabetes.
My oldest doe Sierra is scheduled to be put down on Saturday because we think she has diabetes. 
Anyways the symptoms are, she cannot quench her thirst, all day she will be drinking, drinking, drinking,
and then pee it out, she eats a little more then normal too.
She has gained no wait at all.
It all started when she spent the night in her daughters cage, then it kept going, even after we switched her water 
bottles, we changed her cages 3 times and now she is in a new cage since morning and she has drank and everything 
but no more crazy peeing or anything, could she be over it!?!!!?!??!!??
Is she better???


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I really need help i might loose her...   :shock:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Could be a bladder infection (for which you could get antibiotics from the vet) but if it is diabeties I think she's better off being euthanised.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you sure??
And can you give me some info on diabetes to see if the symptoms match???
I only have i few days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't anything about diabetes I'm afraid, you'll have to try googling it yourself.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=diabetes+in+mice


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

We had to put her down


----------

